# ONR for cleaning bird muck



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

*ONR for removing bird muck*

Can anyone using ONR to remove bird muck please let me have the best dilution ratio?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Anything 1:64-1:128 is good IMO


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

First plain water on paper towel on top for 10min to loose the shιt, do not do any scrubbing. If it does not get loose the repeat till it loosens then clean with ONR, QD or whatever


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Lowiepete said:


> You should be able to do touch-less. Spray @ 32:1 slightly above direction
> of water travel and slowly count to 30. Pump up the sprayer and give a 2nd
> spray which should start some movement. Stand back and slowly count to 20.
> Often you'll be able to chase it right off the bodywork with no need to sully a
> ...


Thanks for the help Steve.


----------

